# Hutchison Kansas bottle show finds



## flint_illustrator (Apr 12, 2015)

Just got back from the Hutchison Kansas bottle show and picked up some fine examples for my collection. I found me an Amber Millville round, a teal picture drug store from Omaha Neb. and a monster 8oz dark teal A.D. Foster Council Bluffs Iowa drug store bottle. This thing is awesome! Happy with my finds


----------



## flint_illustrator (Apr 12, 2015)

Here is the 8oz


----------



## Bottleworm (Apr 12, 2015)

OH MY GOSH! Those are some killer bottles! Those teal ones are out of this world! If you bought those I wonder what you passed up! Those are top of the notch! Great finds!


----------



## botlguy (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome. Way to go, thanks for sharing.       Jim


----------



## sandchip (Apr 13, 2015)

Off the charts nice!


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 14, 2015)

Beautiful examples. Those usually go for $200++++ on ebay. Especially with the eagle, roses, etc. Incredibly fine bottles.


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 21, 2015)

good looking meds.


----------



## antlerman23 (Apr 30, 2015)

HOLEY MOLEY! You did well! Those would have been the bottles i oogled then very carefully set down and walked away from after seeing the price! Someday all these engineering classes will pay off in colored local druggists! You definitely did well! Congrats!


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 13, 2015)

Excellent finds. The teal drugstores are such killer bottles


----------



## kor (May 15, 2015)

Wow those are awesome!


----------



## Nevadabottles (May 15, 2015)

Wow those are some very cool bottles, I really like the first blue medicine bottle.


----------



## flint_illustrator (May 16, 2015)

Thanks Guys!


----------

